# Mistley Secret Bunker



## lawrence89 (Apr 20, 2017)

I recently took a trip to the old Mistley secret war bunker. Unfortunately you can't actually get in as it's all locked away but you can take a look around some buildings around it which is pretty cool. Maybe if someone manages to burst open the locked doors i'll go back for some more shots of there! Anyway here's some pictures i took  Enjoy!


----------



## smiler (Apr 20, 2017)

At least you had a chair to rest on after the explore, Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## Gromr (Apr 21, 2017)

an AAOR! I've been trying to get into the one in Merstham, but that ones sealed up good and proper too. Hopefully one day we will get a chance to see inside these things.


----------



## lawrence89 (Apr 23, 2017)

Yeah that'd be great. There's Kelvedon hatch but you have to pay entry


----------



## FFerret (May 8, 2017)

Glad I managed to visit Mistley just before it closed. Still got a video about it somewhere.


----------



## BoneDust (May 8, 2017)

It's a shame you couldn't get in but I really like it nonetheless. Great photography.


----------



## FFerret (Sep 25, 2017)

There used to be a museum there but it closed a few years back.


----------



## lawrence89 (Sep 25, 2017)

Ah nice I'd love to see it. I went back a few weeks ago and the whole place has been demolished


----------



## krela (Sep 25, 2017)

Not very secret...

Must have taken some serious demolishing. Shame it's gone, thanks for the update.


----------

